# vw cc hid install Help



## gello (May 25, 2010)

i am somewhat new here, have a 2009 vw cc sport just installed xenon hid's in fogs and headlights, with relay harness... all installed and working have a few issues though all and any help will be greatly appreciated...the relay harness only uses one headlight and one fog light factory plug to activate relay so one is left unplugged is there a way to fool the computer to thinking its connected so the light out dash display is not on..... another question when the headlights are on everything is good but when the headlights are off i get this loud buzzing sound coming from the relay for the headlights..already checked all grounds, swapped realy, checked fuses, and tried reversing the factory plug wires which activate the new relay for the hid's all with no luck......someone suggested i need to deactivate the drl's and disable cold low beam diagnostics and activate xenon shutter without shutter installed ??? again thanks for all and any help dont wanna have any problems im sure some one here has some knowledgeable info for me.......thanks


----------



## gello (May 25, 2010)

prob solved without your help thanks...drl disabled cold diagnostics headlight disabled and xenon without shutter enabled incase anyone was wondering .... no issues no bulb out indicator on dash...


----------



## compunetexpress (Jun 5, 2010)

*HID Install...*

Im about to purchase an HID kit on ebay for my 2010 cc. Do i have to remove the headlamp in order to install the HID bulb? I am only doing the low beams... Do you have any hints or instructions you can share with me, i would really appretiate it..


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi gello,

I'm running a relay kit in my '07 Eos and it's doing the same thing... I've done the same things on VAG-COM but still get errors when I turn ON the headlights; almost like a hot diagnosis thing.

Any ideas?


----------



## makpimp14 (Feb 8, 2010)

*No relay needed*

I have a 2010 vw cc and i did not use a relay for my fogs or headlights and they work fine, ive had them for about a year now and the only problem ive had is one of my hids going out, they dont flicker at all everything is fine, no need to waste money on a relay


----------



## datvar (Mar 10, 2011)

hey i installed xenon on my 2010 cc sport
im having a problem that they keep flickering, i believe its because of my DRL and i do now know how to disable them..... when it was on the on position 1 bulb stayed on the other (passenger side) flickered. now the driver side does not work at all and the passenger side flicker. and the kit is only 1 day old. 


HELP PLEASE


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

I relay is a $5 part and a harness is about $15. This type of relay harness setup is totally replaceable at minimal cost. The same cannot be said for a brand new CC oem harness 

Best to er on the safe side and always use a relay. The high current draw at startup could burn up your stock thin gauge wiring.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope you all have the Xenon projector housing installed, otherwise you are blinding people on the road..:sly:


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

DRL's kill Hid ballasts in no time..especially the cheap ones. they basically turn the power on/off very quickly to dim a halogen bulb, but HID's get messed up by this pulsating current.


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*cc install*

doing a install on 2010 cc sport for my friend he has the one with no hids i plugged everything up with the harness but they still flicker??? what can be wrong i shoudn't need vag com for this right?


----------



## latina_J (Dec 19, 2012)

*Problem with HID Kit for a WV CC 2010*

Hey Guys,

A friend installed an HID Kit in my 2010 VW CC; however, one light goes off and the other begins flickering. Or when they both work, it'll be for a few moments and then both start flickering.
I'm not sure what may be the problem. Any suggestions? Should I just take it to the dealership?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys with flickering issues is because of the cold diagnostics in the car. You have to disable w/ vag-com. Don't take it to the dealership unless you want to be turned away. :sly:

I agree with the above that you guys are doing this with projectors and not the reflector housings. 

anyway, locate someone with or purchase a vag-com and then you can disable cold diagnostics on the low beams or the entire car if needed.


----------



## Smitty806 (Jul 16, 2014)

So does purchasing a canceler harness and a relay harness do the same as disabling cold diagnostics? I've been reading on HID Nation website that the relay harness and canceler will keep the vehicles system from indicating that a bulb is out. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

if you have the regular size ballasts....where are you guys mounting them?

I know the slim one you can mount inside the headlight housing or right next to it...but what about the regular size ballasts??


----------

